# Lights - Sound Responsive?



## rchoi54 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm a musician in an electronica/trancecore band and we've just started playing some shows.

We've been wanting to step up the game and get a good light system going on.

I've been doing a little bit of research on DIYing sound responsive lights and so far, I'm very lost.

Seeming I'm just a sophomore in high school, I understand very little about resistors, transistors, etc.
However, I'm amazing at math and logic seeming I'm already taking AP Calc so I'm guessing it wont be THAT hard for me to learn about this field.

So, onto the project.
I've been wanting to make a foot-pedal board with 3 functions for two industrial lights (about 450W each and separately powered)
The three functions would be:
- Sound Responsive
- Continuously
- On/Off

I'm looking into buying a couple of books on electronics, but personal help from the forum is always appreciated!

Here's what I have set up right now, please tell me if there's anything wrong and what I can do for the sound responsive section!!

Thanks a ton guys,
rchoi54


----------

